# Game 6 is crucial...



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

The Kings cannot let this thing go to a game 7. It's gonna be tough, but game 6 is almost a must win....

Kobe is expected to guard Bibby more often in this one! :laugh:


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I have a feeling that it'll go to a game 7 because Kobe can hold Bibby, and Bobby Jackson will get blown away with Kobe's skills!:laugh:


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

*Game 6*

Good to see ya here Devestata. I still think the Lakers will win 'cause it's in LA and Kobe will probably have a monster game. It'll go seven and the Kings will win the seventh game. I don't think anyone on the Lakers can "hold" Bibby though he is to quick and lethal with his jumper lately.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

If it goes to game 7, I cant see the Kings winning it, even at Arco. They need to stand up now and finish the Lakers.

Know what I'd love to see most? Kobe in foul trouble from trying to guard Bibby and Webber set a couple of bone-jarring picks to shake him up and free up Bibby, the NBA's latest clutch player


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Game 6*



Tmac'sPack said:


> *Good to see ya here Devestata. I still think the Lakers will win 'cause it's in LA and Kobe will probably have a monster game. It'll go seven and the Kings will win the seventh game. I don't think anyone on the Lakers can "hold" Bibby though he is to quick and lethal with his jumper lately. *



Yeah thanks Tmacs Pack. I agree, I'm picking LA in 7.


----------

